# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  ziek

## Warie

Hallo iedereen, ik heb even een vraagje over 'na de ziekte'.
3 dagen geleden ben ik ernstig ziek geweest, onder andere braken, diarree, buikpijn en een heel slecht gevoel.
2 Dagen aan een stuk heb ik niets gegeten en maagzuur uit gebraakt.
Op de avond van mijn 2 de zieke dag, heb ik me verzet tegen het ziek zijn en ben ik beginnen eten en drinken.
Alles ging goed, alleen had ik een heel raar gevoel na het eten. (Er niet bij zijn met de gedachten, alles wat trager opvangen en precies ergens anders zijn dan waar je bent, ...). Een heel raar gevoel hebben. Nu dag 3 heb ik dat nog een klein beetje, maar wat mij een beetje zorgen maakt is dat ik al heel de dag niet naar de WC (grote boodschap) ben moeten gaan terwijl ik toch zeer veel heb gegeten. Is dit omdat je lichaam helemaal leeg was door de griep? Of kan het iets anders zijn?

MVG Warie
Alvast bedankt

----------

